# Marx was Very Innovative, even in 1964 !(attention alpink)



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FYI- I ran across this advert(from a 1964 Sears Christmas Wish Book) on ebay, for this 1/32 scale Marx Dragstrip ! I'd never seen this before, and even kinda wonder how it works, since the cars loop around and run the same rails back again- but in the other Direction !








And it came with Sound and Shifter controls !
It wasn't a very Big Track for 1/32, and man, if you kept the throttle nail 'til the end, you surely weren't gonna stay on the track, but wow, a Dragstrip by Marx in 1964 ! And btw- that banked oval set looked pretty cool too


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Slightly off Topic, but here's a page from the 1963 Sears Christmas Wish Book catalog >


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.................


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Dan,  WOW cool ! ....thanks for the tech info :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

................


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Another slight off topic, here we have a Really Sweet Marx HO Combo (Train-Slot Car) set...as seen in the Sears 1963 Christmas wish Book Catalog...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

And here's one for YOU-slotcarDan !...I know you love the AMT Turnpike Cars/sets....








again, this came from a Sears 1963 Christmas Wish book Catalog


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.............


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Thanks for posting these pics, Ralph...

Really like the old ads*/*catalogs*/*flyers*/*brochures...

John
.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

You are your own return lane!

I like the knurled thumb action binding posts to make setup "screwdriverless"!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Check out the prices on the Aurora cars and track, $2.27 for any of the 4 HO cars.

Thanks for posting, I really like these old ads.

Boosted


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*1965 Strombecker*

Here's some more from the 1965 Sears Christmas Wish Book >

Strombecker set 










Strombecker set


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Marx, Lionel, and Aurora HO*

And here are my Favorite Two Pages so far, from the 1964 Sears Christmas Wish Book Catalog>









Note- The Lionel Galaxie is Wrong, it shows a pic of an Aurora '63 Galaxie, but the true Lionel car, was a '64 Galaxie which looked quite a bit different.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that drag strip is the schiznit!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Those ads bring back so many GOOD memories. Thanks for posting.

Yeah, we can look at those prices and marvel. But remember, gas was (maybe as much as) about 19 cents a gallon. So a $2 slot car (or just two pieces of track!) cost as much as 10-11 gallons of gas. That would equate to about $30 (before the gas price plunge). Those sets for $40+? That might have been a week's pay.

I also like the pictures of the Marx Willard as it gives me an idea of what the driver looked like. The repops sold by REH (American Line) don't have drivers. 

Joe


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd, Thanks so much for posting that old Sears page for the Marx 1/32 drag strip showing the turn-around. Years back when I was deep into collecting slot cars especially Marx slot cars, I would watch eBay for any special track pieces. I knew these were around but they are rare and get pretty pricey, over what I could afford to spend. SlotCarDan is spot on about the console controllers by Marx, it was a regular resistor type but molded like a floor console shifter. 

I always wondered how those turn-arounds would work either probably on a diode part within the car and with AC power. Looking at the set-up, I'm thinking they might have went with AC as they show one part of the drag strip has hook-ups for a terminal - power pack and controllers. 

The prices on the HO cars are interesting as the Marx HO Jaguar XKE is more expensive compared to the Lionel ones and Aurora Thunderjets. No wonder nobody wanted them compared to their cartoon-like at times proportions and then price. 

If anyone gets their hands on the 1/32 Marx turn-around drag strip ends, let us know how they work either if they were mechanical with a switch or I'm guessing possibly rigged as SlotCarDan mentioned with a diode mechanism like the Tyco U-Turn cars.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, here's another interesting pic, this one from the 1961 Sears Wish Book ! It shows a Marx HO Combo set, with HO Slot Cars and Ho Trains  This is also a good insight into who was perhaps the second HO Slot Car manufacturer- it was probably MARX, as Lionel HO slots were not shown in the 1961 Catalog, although their trains were. Also of note, but maybe irrelevant- do to maybe contracts with other Retail Stores?...but, in all these adverts I've posted, none show any Atlas Slot Car sets !?...but like I suggest, maybe Sears didn't get the contract, maybe it went to Monkey Wards or ?


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

I spot the early Marx speed controllers in that advertisement for the road and rail Marx HO slot car and train set. I think the HO train crossing and slot car track piece had slightly different provisions for the HO train track instead of the regular clips as I know them. They were round instead but that could have been the norm back around 1961-62. Marx later went with handheld controllers, maybe even before Aurora? with their slot car sets that had speeds printed on the top with a marker. The first Marx HO cars were the 1962 Corvette and Thunderbird. 

A little trivia on the T-bird because the 1962 model has a more formal roof with a texture compared to the 1963 version that was streamlined and lowered but the rest of the body almost identical. They tried to do better with their 1964 versions of the Corvette and T-bird adding chrome bumpers with a new body but they were still oddly shaped compared to what Aurora was producing. The 1963 versions are the ones we know from American Line and REH. Probably they were cheaper to produce as they were one piece bodies.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Marx HO Slotcar evolution*

Joe, yes, these old adverts also act as a historical record of the time line for these slot cars. And being I've become an avid Marx HO Collector, it gives me some reference dates now. FYI, Marx HO slots evolved over the decade they were produced, and from these ads I can see when the chassis changes took place, as they correlated to wheel and body styles. ie- the first cars they made had the chrome steel wheels that looked like Full Moon covers. And thee first two cars they released were their '61 Corvette and '61 Thunderbird. Next chassis change was to change the motor mounting system to include tiny square lugs on the motor, which fit into tiny square lug holes in the chassis, so now you couldn't flip the motor to run in the other direction, which was a bummer  , these chassis can be noted for their flat steel chromed wheels.  The next change was their best, this was when they but their most powerful can motor in, and changed their final drive gearing. They chassis also came with the chrome *Plastic wheels, in two different types, one for reg cars, and one for their Indy cars- which also featured wider axles. This was also the point where Marx started adding Trim paint with Stripes and numbers to most of their cars. And this was the last of the changes, that continued until the end of HO slot car production- around 1970 


Grandcheapskate said:


> Those ads bring back so many GOOD memories. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Yeah, we can look at those prices and marvel. But remember, gas was (maybe as much as) about 19 cents a gallon. So a $2 slot car (or just two pieces of track!) cost as much as 10-11 gallons of gas. That would equate to about $30 (before the gas price plunge). Those sets for $40+? That might have been a week's pay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*'61 Corvette !*

Correction sir, their first corvette was a '61, not a '62....the '61 Cove detail shows the three spears, which was leftover from the previous year('58-'60) corvette, in '62 the spears were gone and a finned chrome piece was added, which Atlas molded into THEIR '62 Corvette bodies. As you know, Marx made three different Corvettes, and three Different T-Bird body styles.


FullyLoaded said:


> I spot the early Marx speed controllers in that advertisement for the road and rail Marx HO slot car and train set. I think the HO train crossing and slot car track piece had slightly different provisions for the HO train track instead of the regular clips as I know them. They were round instead but that could have been the norm back around 1961-62. Marx later went with handheld controllers, maybe even before Aurora? with their slot car sets that had speeds printed on the top with a marker. The first Marx HO cars were the 1962 Corvette and Thunderbird.
> 
> A little trivia on the T-bird because the 1962 model has a more formal roof with a texture compared to the 1963 version that was streamlined and lowered but the rest of the body almost identical. They tried to do better with their 1964 versions of the Corvette and T-bird adding chrome bumpers with a new body but they were still oddly shaped compared to what Aurora was producing. The 1963 versions are the ones we know from American Line and REH. Probably they were cheaper to produce as they were one piece bodies.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Correction sir, their first corvette was a '61, not a '62....the '61 Cove detail shows the three spears, which was leftover from the previous year('58-'60) corvette, in '62 the spears were gone and a finned chrome piece was added, which Atlas molded into THEIR '62 Corvette bodies. As you know, Marx made three different Corvettes, and three Different T-Bird body styles.



I didn't know that about the Corvettes. I was thinking they were 1962 model years so one year was skipped and then they did the 1963 Split-Window Corvette body style. You're correct about the evolutional changes Marx did to their slot car line over the years and that's great to know about the chassis. I recall having ones with the metal wheels and later ones with more deco and the plastic spiral wheels but never knew they upped the ante with the motor. Great observations! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Marx/Lionel Tech Trivia*



FullyLoaded said:


> I didn't know that about the Corvettes. I was thinking they were 1962 model years so one year was skipped and then they did the 1963 Split-Window Corvette body style. You're correct about the evolutional changes Marx did to their slot car line over the years and that's great to know about the chassis. I recall having ones with the metal wheels and later ones with more deco and the plastic spiral wheels but never knew they upped the ante with the motor. Great observations! :thumbsup:


 I'm glad to meet another Marx collector, even though you might not be as Pedantic as I am 
Another interesting Tech note about their motors. Even though they tried to make them none serviceable -unlike the Lionel and Atlas can motors. I have been successful in opening up their cans to replace worn brushes etc. And one of the most Shocking finds I discovered was, their earlier can motors armatures, didn't feature a *steel arm shaft, but used a Nylatron Center Shaft !  ! ...it wasn't until their third gen motor with a better/hi perf arm, did they start using a steel arm shaft. I'm also trying to get myself an Eldon HO Slot Car, to compare their Can motors, as from pix I've seen, the motors look the same. Oh, and another trivia fact, the earlier Lionel HO Can motors will fit right in(contacts get splayed further-tho) and work fine in an Early Marx chassis. There is a Caveat though, as when Marx went to their plastic wheeled chassis they changed the pinion and other gears, so the Lionel pinion gear won't mesh with them, also of note, was that Lionel Evolved their chassis too, and their last can motors were longer, and will not fit the Marx chassis. But, the shorter Lionel motors will fit the later Lionel chassis just fine.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I'm glad to meet another Marx collector, even though you might not be as Pedantic as I am ....


I was really into them in the 1990s but then my interest got into bigger slot cars such as my Carrera 1/24 track and cars built from model kits and then waned a bit. Long story short now I'm into diecast such as Hot Wheels but still like to check out the slot car boards. 

The hardest part was trying to find replacement tires for the metal wheel HO Marx chassis at the time. T-jet tires kinda fit to at least get the car around but nobody had silicones out at the time but now I think they do. Unfortunately, I don't recall how well the HO Marx cars ran on my Tyco 4 x 8 two-lane course. I think most of them I kept in my collection and didn't have extra to experiment with. Too bad I didn't have a runner such as the spiral wheel-era Marx chassis to see how they would do against a T-jet. Sadly I no longer have my slot car collection or even a track up but I still like to see what's going on and share my experiences.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a Marx HO complete set with scenic panels similar to the Gilbert James Bond set and it is called Mount -N- Rally. Ralph, can you check your Sears wish books for it as I have never seen another and got it from a former Marx employee. Thanks, Bob


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Marx Collecting*

Sorry to hear you dropped out of Marx HO Collecting, as I really love them. I tune every one to be a runner, and the later Plastic wheeled ones are FAST, and will keep up with all good running 16ohm stock T-Jets, same goes for a good running Lionel, but I must add, that I'm using silicone rear tires, and Yes, Rocket Science makes silicone tires for the old Marx/Lionel style wheels. 
They are funny little cars, and you get used to some of their quirky bodies, but some, are rather pretty, like the '61 Corvette etc.



FullyLoaded said:


> I was really into them in the 1990s but then my interest got into bigger slot cars such as my Carrera 1/24 track and cars built from model kits and then waned a bit. Long story short now I'm into diecast such as Hot Wheels but still like to check out the slot car boards.
> 
> The hardest part was trying to find replacement tires for the metal wheel HO Marx chassis at the time. T-jet tires kinda fit to at least get the car around but nobody had silicones out at the time but now I think they do. Unfortunately, I don't recall how well the HO Marx cars ran on my Tyco 4 x 8 two-lane course. I think most of them I kept in my collection and didn't have extra to experiment with. Too bad I didn't have a runner such as the spiral wheel-era Marx chassis to see how they would do against a T-jet. Sadly I no longer have my slot car collection or even a track up but I still like to see what's going on and share my experiences.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

mr_aurora said:


> I have a Marx HO complete set with scenic panels similar to the Gilbert James Bond set and it is called Mount -N- Rally. Ralph, can you check your Sears wish books for it as I have never seen another and got it from a former Marx employee. Thanks, Bob


 Bob, you mean something like seen in the bottom(Train and Turnpike) set ?


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

No Ralph, it is 6 separate scenic panels with the track and scenery built into it. Bob


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

mr_aurora said:


> No Ralph, it is 6 separate scenic panels with the track and scenery built into it. Bob


ac gilbert used to make train sets like that with panels for the "all aboard "s" guage trains..i have one in storage but someone stole all the houses and trains and other pieces of scenery when we owned an apt.bldg. in chicago.did not know road races were made that way also.


----------

